# Fabric Softener & Washfastness



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

has any1 done washtest using fabric softener? we found that we get heavy color fading when we sue softener.

did you make any other experiences?


----------



## Aye Poppin (Apr 30, 2007)

I wash most of my clothes with fabric softener. Not much fading with mine. I have washed some shirts without heat pressing them and wow the color fades fast-lol


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

what dtg printer are you using? 

I havent used softener, just dryer sheets but not issues


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

we are using tjet 2s. doesnt really matter what the printer is i guess - as long as we all use the same ink (dupont).


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

I use softener sheets, no problem. On a side note though, twice a year you should wash your dryer's lint trap with soap and water. Fabric softener will cause the air to not flow as well by building up on the mesh. Try and run water through your dryer lint trap. I bet it will pool on the top.

It improves efficiency.


----------

